# Recovery time



## dropper_00 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi I'm new to this side. My anxiety and dpdr was set off by taking a large dose of mdma. It's been three months now and I still feel worse than ever. I'm taking 2.5mg of olanzapine at night.

I just wanted to know people recovery times even if you aren't completely cured I need some hope to get through this. Also any medications that help people with this night mare. Cheers


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

dropper_00 said:


> Hi I'm new to this side. My anxiety and dpdr was set off by taking a large dose of mdma. It's been three months now and I still feel worse than ever. I'm taking 2.5mg of olanzapine at night.
> 
> I just wanted to know people recovery times even if you aren't completely cured I need some hope to get through this. Also any medications that help people with this night mare. Cheers


Hi Dropper, welcome to the site.

First off I can relate to your story. My DP/DR was induced by abuse of MDMA and marijuana.

Recovery times can vary greatly and there are a lot of factors that influence them. Although its very understandable to want to know a time frame, its also not the most productive use of your time trying to figure one out.

The best thing you can do right now is to get out and live your life and try to do anything you can to distract yourself from DP. Ultimately that will speed up your recovery process the most. Instead of ruminating about how long it might take you to recover, perhaps it would be a better idea to be proactive about things that might speed it up.


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

I also got my dr from MDMA. I'm not recovered but i know ppl who have also got it from MDMA and recovered.


----------



## dropper_00 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah I understand that. I'm doing everything in supposed to. Driving, working, not drinking alcohol, not touching drugs, taking medication, eating healthy, taking supplements. I just wanted to know how long it's been for some people.

Do either of you take medication for this?


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

dropper_00 said:


> Yeah I understand that. I'm doing everything in supposed to. Driving, working, not drinking alcohol, not touching drugs, taking medication, eating healthy, taking supplements. I just wanted to know how long it's been for some people.
> 
> Do either of you take medication for this?


Excellent that your maintaining your day to day life! Eating healthy and taking supplements are also a good step. Another thing I'd recommend is exercise, its very beneficial in the long run.

For me personally its been 2.5 years. Don't take that as an indication of how long it will take for you, I've abused drugs including but not limited to Alcohol. It hasn't done me any favors so definitely stay away from any and all substances (including caffeine, literally anything) until your back to 100%.

The only medication I was put on was Xanax as needed, which was recently changed to Klonopin as needed. I didn't get on any meds until the beginning of this fall, as I'm not really a big fan of them. The only other medication I was ever prescribed related to DP/DR was Lexapro, an SSRI, which I couldn't tolerate because of the side effects.


----------



## dropper_00 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah I exercise as much as I can. I've got a broken back so I'm very limited but I walk as much as I can. I got given oxazepam I think that's similar. It didn't really help me tho which is strange cause it works on most people.

I am really against drugs and medication but it got to the point where I couldn't get by on my own. Have you been drinking since being diagnosed you mean?


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

dropper_00 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yeah I exercise as much as I can. I've got a broken back so I'm very limited but I walk as much as I can. I got given oxazepam I think that's similar. It didn't really help me tho which is strange cause it works on most people.
> 
> I am really against drugs and medication but it got to the point where I couldn't get by on my own. Have you been drinking since being diagnosed you mean?


No problem. Sucks you have that physical limitation but anything you can do would be good. Weird the Oxazepam doesn't do much for you. It doesn't do anything at all? No decrease in anxiety or anything?

I totally understand, I've gotten to that point too. Yeah I guess my statement was a little vague, I abused alcohol and other drugs after I developed DP/DR.


----------



## dropper_00 (Dec 13, 2014)

How could you possibly use drugs or alcohol after being diagnosed with this. I'm too scared to touch anything!!

The oxazepam just made me sleep. I only took it for three nights. It doesn't feel like anything will numb the dpdr at all. I wish there was medication for this. The anti phycotic I'm on worked for the first few days (Improved my mood anyway) now I don't think it's doing much at all. I don't know how much more I can take. It's like I'm on auto pilot. I feel like in going crazy but I don't seem to be doing anything weird from someone else's point of view.

Has this gotten easier over that time?


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

Iv had it for year and half but I also drink and use coccaine on occasion but for me this disorder dosnt control me anymore I love a normal life with many normal moments. I can feel normal for parts of my day now. It gets better  but I also ask my self the sand question when will I recovor and IF I will ! But the best advice Is to just Cary on with life and be happy and don't let this swollen you up! Many ppl recovor


----------



## dropper_00 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks Jessie. Wow you must be recovered if you are using cocaine. I could never touch any drugs ever again I would end up going crazy lol. How long were you in dpdr for before it started to get easier? What were your symptoms if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

Nope I'm not recovered  yea I thought that to till I was a bit more stable with my dr. Mmm well I got a boy friend 7 months into dr and he helped me a lot by just helping me to live agin! They were intense dr, static vision, brain fog, forgetful, mmm tracers, out of it. But I still have those symptom to this day but they are mild and come and go!


----------



## dropper_00 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well that's good that they go away. I feel like I'm fighting dissociation 24/7 ????


----------

